

What’s Next: Building an RSS Reader from Scratch - iProject
http://blog.digg.com/post/46251309499/whats-next

======
RougeFemme
Their blog post indicates they're trying to go beyond that, to include social
media content:

 _"We want to experiment with and add value to the sources of information that
are increasingly important, but difficult to surface and organize in most
reader applications — like Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr, Reddit, LinkedIn, or
Hacker News. We likely won’t get everything we want into v1, but we believe
it’s worth exploring."_

------
VonIgelfeld
Does anyone still use RSS? I think social networks have really killed RSS and
the only way you get people to somewhat subscribe is through Google
Communities.

~~~
joshAg
yes. I use it to keep up on my webcomics (about 20), blogs (about 30), and a
few other sites.

